# post partum D&C



## amrb136 (Sep 21, 2011)

Dr performed D&C postpartum 11 weeks for retained products of conceptions. Performed suction and currettage. How would you bill this 59812 or 58120?


----------



## kathyvl74 (Sep 21, 2011)

11 weeks post vag delivery? if yes, i would bill 58120 as postpartum period is usually 6 weeks. 59160 is for currettage following birth and 59812 is for missed ab


----------



## MBass (Feb 13, 2014)

*OV for pregnancy during post of from abortion*

Can I code this?

Patient has missed abortion-uncomplete 1/06

Patient comes in for office visit and pregnacy test stating had no menstration yet and positive pregnancy at home 02/11. 
Doctor is unsure if pregnant from unprotected relations or if test states pregnant from missed AB. 

Can I code office visit with modifer 24 and pregnancy test?
Or is this not codable due to post op and maybe test is still postitive from missed AB?


----------

